# Setting up a new tank, water question



## 90blackcrx (Mar 30, 2005)

Just changed out all my water in my 125 gallon tank.

So I have a test kit with just strips and I just tested my water, everything is safe but I will be buying the other kit ( water kind ) just to make sure. My question though is, if everything is in range, do I have to follow that guide ? I really, really hate to drain half of the tank again, its just so hard to do.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

its not hard if you have a python.


----------



## 90blackcrx (Mar 30, 2005)

the_w8 said:


> its not hard if you have a python.


Since I have no clue what a python is...

But if all readings are with in spec, why should I add anything.

I'm trying to learn.


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

I personally would keep checking your parameters. A full water change could have killed most of the bioload. If there's not any fish, I would add ammonia like the fishless cycle and keep checking those parameters. And give it plenty of time to be sure it's cycled. I have seen many posts where people don't like those strips. I was suggested an Aquarium Pharmaseuticals master kit when I first started. There's everything you'll need and inexpensive. There are other brands. This is what I got though and it's easy.

Master kit

And I believe you don't want to any more water changes till your sure it is cycled fully. 
Parameters:
Ammonia=0.0
Nitrites=0.0
Nitrates=around 40 and this will slowly get higher with an ammonia source like fish or just adding ammonia. And that's the pure ammonia. Shake it and if it doesn't foam your ok.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Python is a cleaning kit.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

90blackcrx said:


> Just changed out all my water in my 125 gallon tank.


Why on earth did you change all the water? What kind of filtration do have?
Where are the nitrification bacteria now?
I suspect your tank will have at least a mini cycle to come.

Harry


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

harrykaa said:


> Just changed out all my water in my 125 gallon tank.


Why on earth did you change all the water? What kind of filtration do have?
Where are the nitrification bacteria now?
I suspect your tank will have at least a mini cycle to come.

Harry
[/quote]

I agree with Harry. You will more than likely have a mini cycle until the bacteria in your filter can multiply.


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

lost ?


----------



## 90blackcrx (Mar 30, 2005)

harrykaa said:


> Just changed out all my water in my 125 gallon tank.


Why on earth did you change all the water? What kind of filtration do have?
Where are the nitrification bacteria now?
I suspect your tank will have at least a mini cycle to come.

Harry
[/quote]

The last fish I had in there died, seemed like he was in a coma state for awhile, so I changed the water out.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

from what i have read there is no point in making any tests as your water hasnt cycled if you have just eptied it buddy......................id cycle for at least a week if you are in a rush and add some chemicals to the water to rush the bacteria in the water.....................

when you add the fish test the water the next day IMO and see what the parameters are and adjust accordingly......


----------



## 90blackcrx (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks


----------

